# iron horse maverick 3.3



## katmandu (Apr 18, 2008)

hey i am just getting into mountain biking and couldn't find anything on the maverick 3.3 is it any good at jumping. its either this bike or a norco katmandu. thx


----------



## Defender219 (Jun 22, 2007)

the maverick is more of a trail bike...katmandu isnt for jumping either. save up like 600 and get a dj bike.


----------



## chillined (Aug 14, 2007)

Honestly, This bike isn't that all bad at Djing, You just need to get used to Full suspension DJing. It's really fun.


----------

